# The Throne of God [Modern Fantasy]



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

_Thanks Laix, for the awesome banner! x3_

For thousands of years, man has suffered. War, famine, pestilence and natural disasters that man could not defend itself from.

For thousands of years, man has looked to the Heavens, to their God, and cried: "Why will you not save us?!"

Man is unaware that, five thousand years ago, God ceased to be. His benevolence a curse, God would not raise his hand against his own creation when they sought to kill him and take his power for their own. Even the mighty Metatron, the greatest Angel of all, stood prostrate and helpless as God was struck down by Man and torn into five pieces.

The Mind... Container of all the knowledge of magic...
The Will... Container of God's immense willpower...
The Eye... Container of God's omnipresence...
The Voice... Container of that which breathed life...
The Soul... Container of absorption and rejection, both...

Man was outwitted, however. In his final moments, God split his power from the humans and sealed it away. During the winter of the year 2010, five complete strangers would each be gifted with one of the five Pieces. It would be up to them, then, to decide the fate of God. Would one of them take all five Pieces for themselves and become the new God? Or would they use their power to rebuild the true God?

Angels and Demons both seek the power, although not entirely for altruistic purposes. Some Angels who serve Metatron seek to gift him that power, to make him the new God. Many Demons seek to gift Lucifer that power, or keep it themselves. Humans, too, will seek the Throne of God for themselves if they ever find out. There is only a small number of Angels and Demons who yet still believe the one true God must regain his life and power. But amid the turmoil and destruction, The Game will begin. Seven Days will the Bearers have to carve open a path for the future of not only mankind, but also Angels and Demons.

*ArE YOu rEADy?*​


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

**~ Plot and Setting ~*

*The God of legend and myth did once exist. It is said that he often visited his children in a human form so that they would not be scared of him. At his fingers was an army of Angels, hundreds of thousands strong. They were jealous of humanity, jealous of the love God gave humanity and yet refused them. But their love for God was stronger than their jealousy of Man, so they tried to love Man as God did.

Several thousand years ago, however, one human took advantage of God's benevolence. While he travelled the world, visiting his children, God was attacked. Unable to bring himself to harm Man, God said nothing as he was torn into five Pieces. The Angels fell from Heaven in great numbers to their God's side, angered by Man's actions, but their weapons were stayed by God's words.

"*Do not harm my children. If this is their wish, then so be it.*"

But God was not stupid, nor was he short-sighted. He knew that Man wanted his power and he would ensure Man did in fact have it. But not here, not now. Using the last of his power, God ensured the five Pieces he had become would not awaken for many thousands of years. Five humans were chosen to gather in the winter of the year 2010. Each would be given one of the Pieces of God and in their hands would God's fate lie.

The Angels and Demons did not know the exact year these five humans would gather, nor the exact place. Two years ago, thinking they were there, Metatron ordered the lock down of everything and everyone within the Yamamoto Line in Tokyo in search for the Bearers. Lying to the humans, the Angels led them to believe this was an Ordeal from God. Demons, led by Lucifer himself, intervened with the "Ordeal" to search for the Bearers themselves. Metatron and Lucifer were, however, outsmarted by a group of humans - one of whom had become King of Bel soley to force all the Demons in Tokyo back to Hell.

But now it is unmistakeable. The Five Bearers are in London. Metatron and Lucifer have mobilised their vast armies. Where Tokyo was locked down by humans manipulated by Angels, London will be locked down by pure magic. In twelve hours, at 8PM on November 14th, 2010, London will be inaccessible and inescapable. The Bearers will be found and the Pieces torn from their still-beating chests. Humanity will be powerless.

*oR wILL it?*​


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

**~ Rules and Information goes here ~**​


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

**~ Character Sign Up Forms goes here ~**​


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2010)

**~ Daily Report ~*

Sunday / *Monday* / *Tuesday* / *WednesdayThursday* / *Friday* / *Saturday* / *Sunday*

8:00AM - The Day Before

- Important Events -

*- The five Bearers have finally arrived in London.​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 2, 2010)

*[Jessica]*

It was Sunday morning, seemed average enough, just another ordinary day. She looked around her room, her almost empty room, nothing seemed out of place... or did it? She couldn't tell what looked off about it but she dismissed the thought, deciding it wasn't worth thinking about such a minute detail. It was Winter in London, and a light fall of snow. It wasn't snowing to hard, like normal, but just ever so lightly. She sighed as she decided it was time to start her day.

As she pulled the blankets off her bed she slowly walked over to her bathroom, looking around. It was a bit of a mess, she still couldn't remember what had happened to her house that made it seem a bit off. She then remembered, she had gotten drunk the previous night, so of course things may seem a bit off if she, or someone else had rampaged through the house. That then cought her attention... someone else... Did anyone come home with her last night? She couldn't remember, she just turned on the shower and decided that it was best not to worry about it.

While taking her shower she thought some things through, like what she should exactly do once she left London. Well, she wasn't leaving for long, but this was the first time she would be leaving, so she wanted to see how the rest of the world would be like. See, she had bought plane tickets to got to United States of America, California precisely to go see how different the world would be. She would then travel around a bit then come back home, she wasn't sure how she would be if she left London for long, but she did know if she didn't go out and look around soon then she would turn crazy. 

Getting out of the shower she looked at herself in the mirror, she wasn't particularly disappointed in what she had seen, just that she wished that she could at least have someone else accept her, for who she was, and not because of how she looked. She sighed and decided to dry off, as she didn't like to stay wet for long periods of time. Drying herself off and getting a fresh pair of clothes on she walked outside of her bathroom just to notice her cat Banjo was standing right outside the door. He was a small cute cat. Usually skittish around everyone besides herself, but she couldn't just resist him, even if he did scratch at times. Petting him a bit she looked back out the window, noticing it was still lightly snowing, and decided to get something warmer on, and a scarf.


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2010)

*[Stella Lovelle]*

Sunday morning. The day before the dreaded Monday, the day after the ''get - drunk'' Saturday. Stella awoke to the bright rays of the sun shining through her french windows, bouncing off her white walls and illuminating the room. She pushed the satin bed covers aside off her body, and walked into the bathroom, before beginning to run a warm bath. Today, she would be meeting her older sister at Picadilly Circus near the heart of London. They would just do what most sisters do: Roam the shops on Oxford Street, particularly Selfridges. 

After her bath was just right, she quickly hopped in and didn't bother relaxing. It was around 8.00am, and she would be meeting her sister later on today. Stella soon finished up and then almost sprinted back into her room. She quickly dried herself off and began brushing her long, blonde locks before grabbing some clothes out of her drawer. It was snowing outside despite the sunshine, so grabbed a Ralph Lauren sweater and some simple black jeans.
'I'm always late ...' She grumbled, as she buttoned up her jeans.


----------

